# Hair Loss around dog's eyes



## Jimmyb (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

First time poster here... Anyways to the point of my post... I adopted a border collie mix from a rescue shelter this past September to be a companion of mine and my other dog Emma. Soon after adoption(2-3 Months) this puppy (Rupert) began to lose hair around his eyes. I did some researching on the internet and figured it would be some sort of mange. I took my dog to the vet and they did a few scraps as well as blood work and it was inclusive... (The vet said it was more than likely allergies) Anyways just recently over the last month or so my older 2yr old dog Emma began developing this same condition around her eye, although its not both its just one and it isn't as bad as the puppy. My question is what do you guys think? I personally think my vet is a moron and has no idea what hes doing... and am more than likely going to take my dogs to a different vet. Is it strange that Emma now has this condition as well? Also when I open Emma's balding eye she seems to get aggrevated when I open it wide whereas with her other eye it doesn't bother her at all.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't say for sure if your vet is a moron, but, it would be unwise to completely rule out any allergies at this point with only having done 1 skin scraping. If you want to get real serious, you can ask your vet for a referral to a dermatologist. This sort of bilateral hairloss around the eyes can be the result of immune mediated disease, allergies, or a host of infectious diseases like dermatophyte (ringworm), scabies, yeast, etc... 

-- note that there are a wide range of immune mediated skin diseases that have appeared liek this. You can google search for the pemphigus diseases (p. foliacious comes to mind), systemic lupus erythematosis, or like a bacterial staphylococcal hypersensitivity)


PS: I'm sure your opinion of the vet is based on more than just this one instance, but, you should know that a negative skin scrape doesn't rule out scabies aka mange. I've scraped a scabies positive dog 4 times at 1 week intervals with negative results until the last scrape. Just somethin to think about...


----------



## Jimmyb (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you for your response!


> negative skin scrape doesn't rule out scabies aka mange. I've scraped a scabies positive dog 4 times at 1 week intervals with negative results until the last scrape. Just somethin to think about...


I had no idea that multiple scraps were sometimes needed to detect scabes. I wish my vet would have told me this. Thanks again. 

I will set up another vet appointment at a different office.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmm, its not that they're needed every time, it's just possible at times. Know what I mean? I've had plenty of scabies dogs come in and wham, bam we find them first try. Things just don't always follow what the text book says.


----------

